# Matt nitrogen questions



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

First frost was a week ago... a few days... Low 60's today... weekend is upper 40's low 50's then Highs of 35-40.... I will be applying AMS Monday at 4 lbs per K or .84 lbs of N... Good strategy?


----------



## Obi Lawn Kenobi (Jun 20, 2021)

Have you done the mow test?


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

I failed..... lol Just like the barber, just a lil off the top...


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Don't over think it. You can't control the weather. Your plan should be fine.

The weather could go up to 70F the week after you apply. Or you could get 6" of snow.

This late in the season, you're rolling the dice.


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

I just applied the LAST of CX... (to the front) I then applied the Fall Lawn Food to the rest. I will most likely apply 3-4 lbs of N off AMS in 2-3 weeks....

I did mow around 1/4" of grass, so I will prolly do one more mow and possibly a mulch...


----------



## LawnMavrik (Sep 22, 2020)

Obi Lawn Kenobi said:


> Have you done the mow test?


What's the mow test?


----------



## Obi Lawn Kenobi (Jun 20, 2021)

Technically, you're supposed to wait until the grass stops growing before dropping winterizer. You mow a couple of strips. Check the bag and see if there are any clippings. If none, throw 'er down!


----------



## LawnMavrik (Sep 22, 2020)

Obi Lawn Kenobi said:


> Technically, you're supposed to wait until the grass stops growing before dropping winterizer. You mow a couple of strips. Check the bag and see if there are any clippings. If none, throw 'er down!


Got it. Thanks


----------

